# Computer won't recognize DVD drive



## pr0wler

Ok so my DVD drive in my computer turns on fine, I can open it and put in CD's/DVD ok, but when I go to 'My Computer' it doesn't show up. In addition, CD's that normally autoplay won't automatically play on my screen. Everything has been fine for like 10 months up until today - i tried reboot but I'm not sure what else to do.


----------



## tinkthelizard

check the IDE cable within your machine that attaches to your drive and to your motherboard.
If this is loose or the cable is faulty, your drive will still open and close etc since the power cable is still running to it, but theres no data being passed from it to the motherboard.


----------



## buddythedog

Look in Device Manager for information. Drive listed as working? Any problem codes?


----------



## pr0wler

Hmm...not good - it gives me this msg saying like "The device drivers are installed, but the hardware doesn't exist" or something. I also tried putting in a CD/RW drive on my other computer into my current one...and again the thing doesn't show up under my computer. I tried both of the available IDE cables, and still no luck.


----------



## Triple6

Easy fix for that.

Copy the following into a blank Notepad, save it as FIXCD.REG, and then double click on the file to merge it into the registry. Reboot the computer and the drive should be back.

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_2K]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdralw2k]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr]


----------



## MysticEyes

Or for those who fear the registry there's this.

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/scripts_desc/xp_cd_dvd_fix.htm


----------



## pr0wler

WOW thank you guys. I tried the notepad registry method and it worked perfectly and the DVD drive is now recognized - never thought there would be such a simple solution. You guys are genius's. Thx again!


----------

